# This section needs a write-up for people who are new to the 240sx world.



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

As we all know, there are alot of the same questions poping up all too often. The rules reccomend you to search before asking a question, although it seems like most people don't want to search. People will continue to post the same questions over and over for years to come if we don't make a 240sx FAQ sticky soon. 

I feel that someone needs to type a helpful, INTRICATE write-up for people new to the 240sx. What S13, S14, S15 means, the differences between the SE and non-SE, the differences between sr20det, ka24de(T), ca18det, rb20,rb25, How do you know which 240sx has a vlsd, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc. 

What actually might work better is a sticky with only a few posts that contain links to threads containing awnsers to many of the FAQs that pop up all the time. that way it is easier for the user to search. 

I would gladly this myself, but my free time is getting very scarce.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

You mean like this?

http://www.240sx.org/faq/index.html


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Look at the SR section in the Sentra forum. Despite all of those stickies, I still see a large influx of questions about the same thing over and over again. It's almost pointless. I'd love to do something like that here, but honestly, even I have a time issue at this moment. I appreciate your suggestion. I'll see if I can do the same writeup/info I did for the B13s/SR20 motors.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://www.240sx.org/faq/index.html


Yeah, but people don't want to search.



Harris said:


> Look at the SR section in the Sentra forum. Despite all of those stickies, I still see a large influx of questions about the same thing over and over again. It's almost pointless. I'd love to do something like that here, but honestly, even I have a time issue at this moment. I appreciate your suggestion. I'll see if I can do the same writeup/info I did for the B13s/SR20 motors.


Your right; I wish there was a way to get people to read the stickies.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

it wont matter, the questions will continue


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

HaHa! Everytime someone askes a common question, be sure to give them this! I just found it. :thumbup:


----------

